

Review my startup - newsjunk

www.clipwiz.com
======
seanccox
Awww... YouTube is Banned in Turkey. Seems like a great concept though, but
the first thing I saw upon loading was the Ministry of Communication's
announcement that they have deemed the content of part of your page 'unfit for
viewing'.

Still, the concept seems really cool.

------
logikblok
Hey newsjunk don't have too much time. It looks fairly neat is there a reason
you've gone with purple? The one thing I absolutely didn't like was the
popup/scroll about like us etc maybe build it into the footer. Hope you guys
take off.

------
jesusmichael
took a real long time to load homepage... wasn't me... will go back.

